# best mass gainers??????



## wlcfitness05 (Dec 25, 2004)

hey guys, jus lookin for some info on what supplements u take for gaining mass. i eat a healthy diet and i get alot of protien, but i cant seem to gain any size. anyone have any ideas? any supplements?


----------



## G-man (Dec 26, 2004)

If I remember correctly from a previouse post, your still too young for any PH,
 so stick with whey protien & creatine. Your diet will be 90% of the battle. And remember that "Rome wasnt built in a day"


----------



## cman (Dec 26, 2004)

Plus you may be overdoing it. are you getting rest? relax a couple days a week.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 26, 2004)

Dont overtrain man, or you will get the opposite of what you want.


----------

